

Show HN: A product search API - jayzalowitz
http://setonia.com/index.php?

======
stuartquin
Looks cool, could be something really useful.

I'm curious to how you get the data? Have you collected it all yourself or
using some other API?

------
jayzalowitz
This was built in the last 48 hours, will be growing soon.

------
neoveller
Launch Hackathon!

------
samfrons
cool!

